# Quick Time Player Videos in Suse 9.X ansehen



## kuchenschnecke (26. April 2006)

Ich wuerde gerne meinen Freund ueberraschen und vorher mir den Rundgang des Restaurants angucken ;0
http://www.elgoucho.de/HTM-Seiten/frameset.html

Nur sagt mir die "Hinlinkung" zum Quicktime Plugin scheussliche Dinge:
Leider können wir das Betriebssystem Ihres Computers nicht erkennen (Sie haben vermutlich JavaScript deaktiviert). Bitte wählen Sie die entsprechende Ladeoption unten aus:
Mac OS XMac OS X 10.3.9 (oder neuer)
WindowsWindows 2000 oder XP

Ich arbeite auf Suse 9.X und will mir trotzdem den Rundgang ansehen, weiss nur nich wie.
(Ein anderer Player wurde mir vom Suse nich angeboten und ich kann das file glaub ich auch nich so einfach runterladen und mir selbst xine, kaffeine, ... aussuchen.)


----------



## deepthroat (27. April 2006)

Hi.

Du kannst die Datei hier: http://www.elgoucho.de/vr/panos/dsl0905.mov runterladen und anschauen. (dafür müssen natürlich die entsprechenden Codecs installiert sein)

Gruß


----------



## kuchenschnecke (27. April 2006)

Aehm, danke. Mir is da beim Rumklickendas mov file gar nich aufgefallen  Danke, damit is alles geklaert.
Dann muss ich ja nur noch den richtigen Codec finden ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------

